# Τι στην ευχή σημαίνει αυτή η ατάκα;



## Theseus (Oct 2, 2018)

Νάτη η ατάκα:-

[video]https://www.tilestwra.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/4a8a08f09d37b73795649038408b5f334.jpg[/video]

Πολλές λέξεις με μπερδεύουν:-

Φλικ φλοκ
χάι λάντερ [highlander?/a type of car?]
λιπκλόζ
απέναντι για ντεκαπάζ

Αυτή η ατάκα μπορούσε να είναι κόπιραϊτ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2018)

Άντρας έχει πάει με οδηγίες αγοράς τριών πραγμάτων. Αγνοώντας τι τον έχουν στείλει να ζητήσει, τα εκφέρει λανθασμένα λόγω παρακούσματος. Αυτά του τα παρακούσματα στην πραγματικότητα είναι άλλες λέξεις, άσχετες — κι όχι μόνον άσχετες, αλλά και άστοχες (εκτός τόπου). Τον χαϊλάντερ τον γνωρίζει απ' τις ταινίες, το πορτμπαγκάζ απ' τ' αυτοκίνητο, και φλικ φλοκ είναι ένα παιχνίδι. Το λιπκλόζ είναι το lip gloss, το ντεκαπάζ είναι η décapage.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 2, 2018)

Θεγξ, Ζαζ. Δυστυχώς έχασα το παραπάνω λινκ. Εδώ είναι ξανά, έτσι ελπίζω. Όλα τώρα τα κατάλαβα.:)


----------

